# Snowbird plane crashes at Montana air show (May 18, 2007)



## vangemeren (18 May 2007)

Snowbird plane crashes at Montana air show
18/05/2007 7:39:27 PM 

A Canadian Forces Snowbird plane crashed during a rehearsal for an air show in Malmstrom, Montana.

Snowbird plane crashes at Montana air show

A coroner has been called to the scene but it has not been confirmed whether the pilot was killed. A press conference has been called in Moose Jaw, Sask. where the Snowbirds are based.

The jet was flying in formation with five other planes from Canada's renowned aerobatics team.

According to witness, the plane plummeted and smoke rose from the ground where it crashed.

The last Snowbirds plane crash happened on Aug. 24, when Capt. Andrew Mackay lost control of his jet in a rural area west of Thunder Bay, Ont., on Aug. 24.

Mackay ejected from the jet before the crash and wasn't hurt.

The Snowbirds fly CT-114 Tutor jets, an aircraft designed in Canada and used by the team since 1971. The Canadian Forces had used the same plane for basic pilot training since 2000.

The jets have a top speed of 750 kilometres per hour with their signature smoke tanks attached, and weigh 7,170 pounds.

More to come...

http://news.sympatico.msn.ctv.ca/TopStories/ContentPosting.aspx?feedname=CTV-TOPSTORIES_V2&showbyline=True&newsitemid=CTVNews%2f20070518%2fsnowbird_070518


----------



## 284_226 (18 May 2007)

Snowbird pilot dies in crash at Montana air show

Updated Fri. May. 18 2007 8:09 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

A Canadian Forces Snowbird plane has crashed during a rehearsal for an air show in Malmstrom, Montana, killing the pilot.

A coroner has been called to the scene at Malmstrom Air Force Base, and a press conference is expected in Moose Jaw, Sask. where the Snowbirds are based.

The jet was flying in formation with five other planes from Canada's renowned aerobatics team.

According witness Greg Dart, the plane plummeted at about 4 p.m. at the south-end of the base.

"There were a number of planes flying in formation, and had they just completed a heart- shaped figure in the sky," he told CTV Newsnet.

"It looked like they were getting ready to disassemble. We saw three planes do a little loop and it almost looked like they were coming right at us. The two lead planes split, and the third plane looked like it reared up a little bit and then just plummeted straight into the ground."

Dart said he could feel the force of the impact.

The team was preparing to perform Saturday and Sunday in Great Falls, Mont. at Malmstrom's open house and sport auto-rama.

The last Snowbirds plane crash happened on Aug. 24, 2005 when Capt. Andrew Mackay lost control of his jet in a rural area west of Thunder Bay, Ont.

Mackay ejected from the jet before the crash and wasn't hurt.

The Snowbirds fly CT-114 Tutor jets, an aircraft designed in Canada and used by the team since 1971. The Canadian Forces had used the same plane for basic pilot training since 2000.

The jets have a top speed of 750 kilometres per hour with their signature smoke tanks attached, and weigh 7,170 pounds.

More to come...

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070518/snowbird_070518/20070518?hub=TopStories


----------



## tomahawk6 (18 May 2007)




----------



## steveyb4342 (18 May 2007)




----------



## WannaBeFlyer (18 May 2007)

My condolences to the friends and family of the Pilot.


----------



## cameron (18 May 2007)

Deepest condolences :cdnsalute:


----------



## vonGarvin (18 May 2007)

RIP


----------



## Mike Baker (18 May 2007)

RIP


----------



## aesop081 (18 May 2007)

I flew with them on a practice 3 weeks ago, this kinda hits home


----------



## aesop081 (18 May 2007)

284_226 said:
			
		

> The Snowbirds fly CT-114 Tutor jets, an aircraft designed in Canada and used by the team since 1971. The Canadian Forces had used the same plane for basic pilot training *since* 2000.



UNTIL 2000..........F**** media


----------



## beach_bum (18 May 2007)

RIP  Condolances to friends and family.


----------



## stealthylizard (18 May 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> UNTIL 2000..........F**** media



I sent CTV an email about that, let us hope they correct it.


----------



## safeboy43 (18 May 2007)

Wow, I just saw them fly a few months ago. My deepest condolences to the friends and family of the pilot.

R.I.P


----------



## Zoomie (18 May 2007)

Bad news indeed.  Our tight-nit community has been rocked hard by this news - the pilot's name has not been released, stay tuned.  I knew him very well - he will be missed.


----------



## bison33 (19 May 2007)

RIP


----------



## observor 69 (19 May 2007)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/

Snowbird pilot dies in Montana crash
Canadian Press and Associated Press

May 18, 2007 at 11:13 PM EDT

A Canadian Forces Snowbird pilot was killed Friday when his jet crashed at Malmstrom Air Force Base in Montana while rehearsing for performances this weekend.

The pilot has been identified as Captain Shawn McCaughey, 30, of Candiac, Que.

Capt. McCaughey was in his second year with the Snowbirds and flew the No. 2 jet in the Inner Right Wing position.

Capt. McCaughey joined the Canadian Forces in 2000 as a Direct Entry Officer. Prior to joining the Canadian Forces, he earned a Bachelor's degree in Physical Geography from Concordia University in Montreal. He also held a civilian commercial pilot's license



Condolences to the Snowbirds and Capt. McCaughey's family for their loss.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 May 2007)

Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the fallen, and thanks to the US servicemen and women helping out.



From the hometown media, with the usual disclaimer....

*Snowbirds pilot killed while practicing for air show at Malmstrom* 
Great Falls Tribune Staff, 18 May 07
Article link - Photo Gallery - Flash slide show

A Canadian Forces Snowbird plane, rehearsing for two shows this weekend at Malmstrom Air Force Base, crashed about 4 p.m. on the south end of the base’s main runway, killing the pilot.

The base’s public affairs office was not releasing any information at this time but the Cascade County Sheriff’s Office confirmed a coroner has been called to the scene.

A Geyser woman coming into Great Falls on Highway 87/89 observed a group of four or five planes practicing a formation when one of the planes – coming down on a vertical loop – crashed into the ground.

“It just smacked into the ground and there was a big ball of flames,” said Gillian Scarber. Smoke drifted across the highway as emergency crews raced to the scene, she said.

Eyewitnesses said they saw no signs of a parachute and presume the pilot was in the plane when it crashed.

Gregg Dart, head football coach for Great Falls High School, was sitting in his car on Highway 87/89 just outside the air base when three of the Snowbirds approached, flying low.

“My son said, ‘Dad, look at their wings,’” he said. “And as I looked, the wing wiggled up and it went straight down.

“It was less than a second before it hit the ground,” Dart said. “There was a thud, then the shock wave of it hitting. After that, there was a big black cloud and the smell of jet fuel.”

“The two planes came back, circled over the top and then went on,” he said. “I didn’t see a chute — that was the first thing I looked for — but I didn‘t see anything. And they were so low that I can’t imagine anyone getting out.”

Dart said a crash was the last thing he expected to see, and his 11-year-old son Chase, a fifth-grader, was still in shock.

The Snowbirds perform high-speed, low-altitude maneuvers in nine red Canadair CT-114 Tutors and are the pride of the Canadian Air Force.

The team performs at 60 shows a year in North America. They were scheduled to perform Saturday and Sunday in Great Falls at the MAFB Open House and Sport Auto-Rama.

The team takes off and lands at the Great Falls International Airport on Gore Hill because the Malmstrom runway is closed. The show, however, takes place in the air space above Malmstrom.

The event organizer said the open house will continue as scheduled but it’s uncertain if the Snowbirds will perform.


----------



## NJL (19 May 2007)

RIP


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 May 2007)

*SNOWBIRD JET CRASHED DURING AIR SHOW PRACTICE*
CF news release, 18 May 07

MALMSTROM AFB, Montana - A Canadian Forces Snowbirds aircraft crashed during an air show practice at Malmstrom Air Force Base near Great Falls, Montana, May 18 at about 3:45 p.m. (MDT).

Captain Shawn McCaughey, 31, Snowbird 2, of Candiac, Quebec, died when his CT-114 Tutor jet impacted the ground during the practice flight.

“Our thoughts and prayers are with Captain McCaughey’s family,” said Major Robert Mitchell, Commanding Officer, Canadian Forces Snowbirds.  “Shawn was a professional officer, talented pilot and dear friend – our team is devastated and we will miss him.”

The Canadian Forces Snowbirds were scheduled to perform at the Malmstrom Air Force Base Open House May 19 and 20.

Canadian Forces Flight Safety will conduct a thorough investigation.

The Canadian Forces Snowbirds’ mission is to represent the skill, professionalism and teamwork of the men and women in Canada’s military and to support recruiting initiatives.

-30-


----------



## deedster (19 May 2007)

Deepest condolences to Captain McCaughey's family and friends.
Thoughts and prayers for them and the Snowbirds.


----------



## niner domestic (19 May 2007)

ONE MORE ROLL

We toast our hearty comrades who have fallen from the skies, and were gently caught by God's own hand to be with him on High.

To dwell among the soaring clouds they've known so well before. From victory roll to tail chase, at heaven's very door.

As we fly among them there, we're sure to head their plea. To take care my friend, watch your six, and do one more roll for me.

— Commander Jerry Coffee, Hanoi, 1968


----------



## Bobby Rico (19 May 2007)

First the Angels, now the Snowbirds.  This has not been a good year for the aerobatic squadrons.  RIP and Respect to both


----------



## Blackhorse7 (19 May 2007)

Raising a glass as I type... RIP


----------



## geo (19 May 2007)

Depest sympathy to family and friends of the good Captain

At the going down of the sun
and in the morn
We will remember them!

CHIMO!


----------



## gaspasser (19 May 2007)

We all greive the passing of any of those who serve.  
"On silver wings...and slip the surly bonds of earth." 
R.I.P.   Shawn


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (19 May 2007)

RIP...you did us all proud. I don't think there is a single person in this country who isn't extremely proud of this squadron...a national symbol...we are poorer for this loss. God rest your soul.


----------



## dardt (19 May 2007)

RIP


----------



## proudnurse (20 May 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I flew with them on a practice 3 weeks ago, this kinda hits home



I was very sorry to hear about the tragedy, "sigh" CDN Aviator... that would definately hit home for you, being that you flew on the practice. My deepest condolences, to the families  

~Rebecca


----------



## SupersonicMax (20 May 2007)

Well, I knew him and I had talked to him in the morning, before their practice in Moose Jaw.  When I walked back from my flight, we waved at each other while he was taxiing back to the Belle Plaine ramp.  This is indeed very sad...

Have a great last flight...

Max


----------



## D Suared Body Guard (20 May 2007)

My deepest thoughts and prayers are with family of Captain McCaughey, as they make sense of this horrid accident. He passed doing what he loved, if that brings any comfort.    Thanks from all of us, your country grieves with you.


----------



## tomahawk6 (20 May 2007)

http://www.malmstrom.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123053951



> 5/19/2007 - MALMSTROM AIR FORCE BASE, Mont. -- Col. Sandra Finan, 341st Space Wing Commander:
> "I'm Colonel Sandy Finan, Commander of the 341st Space Wing here at Malmstrom Air Force Base, Montana. I would like to express my sincere condolences to the Canadian Forces Snowbirds team, their families and all Canadian Forces service members. We are brothers and sisters in arms, and today's tragic loss is felt deeply across our nation's services. Major Robert Mitchell will provide you more information in a moment, but I would like to say our thoughts and prayers are with the team, and our resources are at their disposal.


----------



## rcrgruntsgirl (20 May 2007)

RIP


----------



## Jacqueline (20 May 2007)

R.I.P


----------



## Smarty Pantz (21 May 2007)

This is very sad indeed RIP


----------



## M Feetham (22 May 2007)

RIP, may your wings spread wide and carry you above the clouds forever.
Feet


----------



## SupersonicMax (26 May 2007)

For those interested, a CBC clip...

http://www.cbc.ca/mrl3/14635/thenational/thenational.wmv

It starts at 3:55

Max


----------

